# ما هي فكرتك عن جمال المرأه ؟



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

عارضة أزياء ناجحة تروي صعوبات بناء حياة إعتماداً على المظهر الجسدي الخارجي بدلاً من الجمال الروحي الداخلي.

لم يعد ظهوري على أغلفة مجلات الأزياء الأوروبية حلماً بل أصبح حقيقة، كان يصعب علي تصديق ذلك، لقد كان كل ما أردته أن أظهر في مجلات الأزياء وأن أكسب الكثير من المال وأن أسافر حول العالم، و ها أنا الآن يمكنني شرب النبيذ وتناول عشاءًَ فاخراً في باريس ولي منزلي الجديد وثروة وشهرة، ولكن ماذا بعد ذلك؟ هل هذه هي الحياة هل هذا هو كل ما فيها؟
عارضة أزياء ناجحة تروي صعوبات بناء حياة إعتماداً على المظهر الجسدي الخارجي بدلاً من الجمال الروحي الداخلي.

لم يعد ظهوري على أغلفة مجلات الأزياء الأوروبية حلماً بل أصبح حقيقة، كان يصعب علي تصديق ذلك، لقد كان كل ما أردته أن أظهر في مجلات الأزياء وأن أكسب الكثير من المال وأن أسافر حول العالم، و ها أنا الآن يمكنني شرب النبيذ وتناول عشاءًَ فاخراً في باريس ولي منزلي الجديد وثروة وشهرة، ولكن ماذا بعد ذلك؟ هل هذه هي الحياة هل هذا هو كل ما فيها؟

ما هي فكرتك عن الجمال؟


ما هو الشيء الذي ستغيره في شكلك إن استطعت؟ عندما بدأت عملي كعارضة أزياء في شركة عالمية كان عمري وقتها 19 سنة، إن فكرتي عن الجمال لم تأتي مني بل ممن هم حولي، كنت أشعر بجمالي عن طريق مَن حولي من الناس الذين كانوا يبدون إعجابهم بشكلي،و كنت أقيس الأشياء على النحو التالي: بما أنني ناجحة في عملي ويطلبون مني أن أعرض الأزياء فهذا يعني أنني جميلة، وكان هذا نمط تفكير خطير لأنني كنت أقيّم نفسي اعتماداً على ما يعتقده الناس عني .

طريقة أخرى كنت أقيّم فيها الجمال هي عن طريق زميلاتي حيث أنني كنت أعمل مع أجمل العارضات في العالم اللواتي كن يظهرن في أرقى وأشهر مجلات الأزياء وبما أنهن صديقاتي ونحن في نفس المجال فأنا بالتأكيد لا أقل جمالاً عنهن.

طريقة أخرى كنت أوكد لنفسي فيها أنني جميلة هي الرجال الذين كنت أجذبهم بجمالي فقد كان حولي الكثير من الرجال الوسيمين والأغنياء والناجحين والأذكياء الذين يسعون للتعرف علي ، لقد كنت مشهورة وكان لدي الكثير من الأصدقاء. وبعد أن حققت كل ذلك النجاح وهذه الشهرة كنت أُدعَى إلى الكثير من الحفلات الراقية بسهولة فلا بد أنني جميلة جداً فأنا أذهب إلى كل تلك الأماكن و أحصد الكثير من المعجبين والأصدقاء .

نتيجة لذلك أصبحت شخصاً أنانياً مغروراً أعيش حياة أنانية جداً كنت أهتم بنفسي فقط كان جل إهتمامي بمظهري وشكلي الخارجي؛ بوزني وشعري ولباسي وجاذبيتي.
أمضيت ذات مرة شهرين في اليابان كنت أقوم بعملي كل يوم، و كان هناك أشخاص مكلفون بالعناية بي وبشكلي، كانوا يلبسوني ثيابي ويحملون معطفي حتى أنهم كانوا يربطون حذائي. كان هناك ثلاثة أشخاص ليقوموا بعمل يقوم به شخص واحد. وكان كل هذا يغذي تمركزي حول ذاتي وشعوري بأهميتي.

أصبحت مدمنة على العمل:
كنت أعمل سبعة أيام في الأسبوع لأنني كنت أعلم أنه ما من شيء مضمون فمن الممكن أن يخرجوني من عملي في أي يوم ويمكن لمظهري أن يتغير أي وقت فلا بد أن أقبل كل عرض. كنت أعمل في ألمانيا خلال الصباح وأسافر إلى باريس في المساء لأقوم بما علي فعله ثم أعود مجدداً إلى ألمانيا كنت خائفة من أن أفقد كل شيء لذلك علي أن أحافظ على ما لدي مهما كان الثمن لذلك كنت أصبر وأتحمل وكنت أقبل كل عرض عمل يقدم لي.

نتيجة لذلك مرضت وأصبحت متعبة ومرهقة جداً وذات يوم وقعت على الأرض حيث أغمى علي أثناء التصوير وجرحت في ركبتي ولزمت الفراش لأول مرة في حياتي المهنية. عدم قدرتي على مواصلة العمل كانت أكثر التجارب إخافة في حياتي مع أنني توقفت لمدة أسبوعين فقط إلأ أنه كان علي إلغاء 14 عرضاً وقد حطمني ذلك .

وذات يوم وأنا طريحة الفراش عاجزة عن العمل بدأت أفكر في حياتي وفي مقاييسي وأفكاري عن الجمال و بدأت أفكر في نوعية الشخص الذي أصبحت عليه.
لقد أدركت أن نظرتي للجمال لم تكن سليمة فقد كنت أعلم مثلاً أن ملامحي سوف تتغير لقد عملت بجهد شديد لكي تظهر صورتي في المجلات وكانت وكالتي تريد أن تغير كل هذه الصور خلال ستة أشهر لأنها ستصبح قديمة وخارجة عن الموضة

لقد اكتشفت أن امتلاك الكثير من المال في سن صغيرة هو أمر رائع ولكن مسؤولية المحافظة على هذه الأموال واستثمارها وإدارتها لهو أمر يتطلب الكثير من العمل. وهذا دعاني لأسأل نفسي لماذا ينجذب الناس إلي.
هل إن تغيير شكلي أو إن فقدت أموالي هل سيبقى صديقي يحبني؟

كل هذه الأسئلة والشكوك كانت تخطر ببالي عندما كنت في ذروة حياتي المهنية، أدركت مدى ضحالة كل شيء وبدأت أشعر بالفراغ الداخلي. فبالرغم من كل ما حصلت عليه إلا أنني كنت أحس بأن هناك شيء مفقود وبالرغم من كل النجاح وكل الإنتباه الذي كنت أحظى به إلا أنه كان هناك فراغ ما أحس به في داخلي​


----------



## ramyfoo (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*؛؛ الكل فانى وقابض الرياح ؛؛​فعلا موضوع جميل ربنا يابارك فيك ونتمنى نشوف المزيد​*


----------



## asmicheal (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*كالعادة* موضوع روووووووووووووعة 
*كالعادة* يكون من استاذ النهيسى 
الذى اتابع موضوعاتة العميقة وانتظرها 



والحقيقة 
اراء من حول المراة يغرها 
ويملاها بالفراغ 
لان هذا هو العالم مقايضة 
شهرة ونقود مقابل ضياع النفوس 
وعادة يملا العالم محبية بالهواء والفراغ 
حسب منهج رئيس هذا العالم رئيس الهواء 

اعتقد مهما كانت المراة جميلة الخلقة والمنظر 
الاجمل ان تكون جميلة القلب والروح 
لا ن هذا ما سيبقى ويكون اعمق اثرا 

والاروع على الاطلاق ان تبحث كل امراءة مهما كان جمالها 
ومهما كانت شدة جاذبيتها 
عن ان تكون جميلة وجذابة قى عينى اللة بالفضائل والسلوك الحسن الروحانى 

لان المراة المتقية اللة تلك التى تمدح 
واعتقد 
ان اللة نفسة يضفى على المراة المتقية لة 
جمال خاص وجاذبية خاصة 
بنعمة خاصة 
تغلفها وتحميها مهما كان شدة اعجاب من حولها بها 
فلا يفسدها المدح ويملائها هواء وفراغ


وعميق جدا السؤال 
من حولى هل يحبوننى لصفات الى زوال ام الى كمال ونمو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل قوى اخى الحبيب
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا

الرب معكم


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ramyfoo قال:


> *؛؛ الكل فانى وقابض الرياح ؛؛​فعلا موضوع جميل ربنا يابارك فيك ونتمنى نشوف المزيد​*


مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا

الرب معكم


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> *كالعادة* موضوع روووووووووووووعة
> *كالعادة* يكون من استاذ النهيسى
> الذى اتابع موضوعاتة العميقة وانتظرها
> 
> ...


مرور فى غايه الذوق

شكرا

الرب معكم


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا للموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ayman adwar (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل خالص


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور 

رائع

جدا

منتهى الشكر

العــــدرا   معاااكم​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور 

رائع

جدا

منتهى الشكر

العــــدرا   معاااكم​


----------

